# Barcelona Aires and/or Campsite Info in Dec



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

From what I can gather there are two aires for Barceona - one for 10 vans (click) and one for 40 vans (click) charging €26 a night. There also appears to be a link to book these in advance but the link given on Camping Cars info is broken. As we intend to visit second week of December I am assuming booking is advised and if so how is this possible?

*Edit:* Just navigated to this booking link and it appears that there is in fact 3, but the map won't load for me for some reason.

Failing the above can anyone recommend a campsite nearby? Most of them seem pretty far away and we're not fan of marathon bus journeys - especially as the aire appears to be so central.

As an aside, I read when researching that motorhomes in Spain recieved 428 tickets amounting to 3,248 euro for overstaying the maximum permitted 48hrs on the aire - Link to News Story

Thanks in advance


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I know it's a way out but we find it so useful for Barcelona, Camping Bon Repos in santa Sussana.. It's in the database.
Open all year, free wifi, right on the beach and the train station to Barcelona is 5 mins away. Trains every 30mins and from memory it's under 7 euro for a return trip.. Journey is about 50 mins and you can get off at Plaza de Catalunia, an ideal spot to start exploring the city..


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

There is an aire in Sitges, 4 trains an hour, 20 mins to Plaza Catalunya. it is at Poligon Mas Alba within 100 yards of caprabo, Aldi and Lidl and 10 mins from the station. I have only ever seen 1 van parked there. It will be quiet in December


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

tonka said:


> I know it's a way out but we find it so useful for Barcelona, Camping Bon Repos in santa Sussana.. It's in the database.
> Open all year, free wifi, right on the beach and the train station to Barcelona is 5 mins away. Trains every 30mins and from memory it's under 7 euro for a return trip.. Journey is about 50 mins and you can get off at Plaza de Catalunia, an ideal spot to start exploring the city..


They know how to have you over a barrel! €45 for 1 night or €72 for 4! Thanks though, we'll bare that one in mind 

We'd only be there for two so the aire is making the most sense right now. Aparcament Garcia Faria, Aparcament de Foc or Aparcament Consell de Cent all have 100% availability in December so looks like we've got some time to make up our minds.

Has anyone stayed at any of the 3 and know which one is the best in terms of security / location.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Addie said:


> They know how to have you over a barrel! €45 for 1 night or €72 for 4! Thanks though, we'll bare that one in mind
> 
> .


If this is a price from the campsite I can say we have NEVER paid anywhere near that... e18 - e20 as a max even when we have stayed just 2 nights.... Oh well, some other options are coming up.. Good luck..


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We stay at Camping El Masnou at El Masnou which is on the coast 15kms north of BCN. It is on the N11 overlooking the sea and is only 5 mins walk to the train station and only 20 mins into town. The site is OK, perhaps not as nice as the site Tonka mentioned but it is closer to town.

We will be there from about mid Dec for a couple of months. (Our son lives in Barcelona).

Sal

Pic is when we had just arrived on site last Dec.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*barcolona aires and campsites*

hi,

nice for once that i know something that might be useful to you,instead of following all your tips,thanks for them.

when we were in barcolana we stayed at the aire on the front, 30euro,s per 24hours,but well worth the money,we got there just after 6.0 pm.,had a shower and a quick bite to eat,out into barcelona,if you are fit you could walk to the rambles,where all the night life is,at our age caught a tram, had a wonderful evening. following morning,quick shower,out onto the trams,went to all the museums etc,lunch in the city,walk on the front,and back to the van just before 6.00pm,and out the gate before we had to pay another 30euro,s.

we were told to buy a book of tram tickets,i think about 7euro,s for 10 journeys.

yes it is just a lorry park,but security on 24hours,loads of hot water in the showers,emptying,and water,what more do you need to be right in the city,and we usally wild camp everywhere.

if you are interested i will look on google earth and get the co.ods

mags


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We've stayed at the central Barcelona Aire twice. It's a truck park..... not far from Port Olympic......... and has excellent transport links into the city.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

StanDup said:


> We've stayed at the central Barcelona Aire twice. It's a truck park..... not far from Port Olympic......... and has excellent transport links into the city.


Thanks stan.

This appears to be one of the three listed on the Barcelona website (link in my edit in the opening post) where you can pre-book and pay €20 a night. I just need to work out which one! :lol:

Looks like it might be cheaper if you pre-book?


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Barcelona*

The one StanDup mentioned is the 40 truck one ..just a large truck park.
Brian


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Barcelona*



bktayken said:


> The one StanDup mentioned is the 40 truck one ..just a large truck park.
> Brian


Thanks Brian, I'd worked that out , what I was asking was its name - either Garcia Faira, de Foc or Consell de Cent so that I can book it online a bit nearer the time.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Parking Barcelona*

Hi again 
The parking link showing 3 options doent seem to relate to the truck park mentioned earlier ..maybe not one of there locations ...pretty sure you wont need to book in advance. On google street view you can see the P board but no infom.If I come across any more info will let you know.

Brian


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Parking Barcelona*



bktayken said:


> Hi again
> The parking link showing 3 options doent seem to relate to the truck park mentioned earlier ..maybe not one of there locations ...pretty sure you wont need to book in advance. On google street view you can see the P board but no infom.If I come across any more info will let you know.
> 
> Brian


I think it is Brian, the link is given on the Camping Car Info's page and they're usually pretty accurate. I'll keep looking though - thanks for your help  Probably not necessary to book but we're taking two vans so might take out uncertainty and if we can pay online (and for a bit cheaper as it appears) then even better


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*barcelona aire,s*

hi,

just googled the parking on the site,and it seems to be the garcia one,its in the right place,the other 2 are right at the back of the city,we just drove in,without booking but even in early march it was quite full,with loads of trucks and a couple of coaches,and about 30 motorhomes.,and of course it was 30euro,s,we argued,and said in the book it was only i think about 22 euro,s,but they got out the price list for 2011,so we paid,still think it was well worth it to be so central.

but get there early evening,so you can have an evening in the city,and the full day next day,i planned it like that because oh does not beleive in campsites etc,so to make him pay with a smile,we had to get the best out of the fee............

forgot to say,it,s for 24hours,not per day,so the time you arrive is the time you leave next day.

mags


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just a tad off topic, and yes I know I am hijacking your thread (sorry and all that)

Is there a POI for aires in Spain, if so where can I get my sticky little mitts on it, hope you can help.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> Just a tad off topic, and yes I know I am hijacking your thread (sorry and all that)
> 
> Is there a POI for aires in Spain, if so where can I get my sticky little mitts on it, hope you can help.


www.campingcar-infos.com - French site, loads of info, worth paying to download to get pics etc. It was in the first post on this thread 

www.doyourdream.co.uk - Ryan and Mel's blog who have combined several POI files into one download.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Aires Barcelona*

Havingfun ...
if you put the gps cords from the aires site 41.4067° 2.2184°e looks to be an underground park the truck park is further up thats what was confussing me .
Brian


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*barcelona aire,s*

hi,

nothing to do with parking,just to say how wonderful and viberant barcelona is,we have been before,but only when doing flying holidays, it is a city i could revisit again and again, you find something new every time, and the central market on the rambles,is like a picture on every stall,we carried so much fruit and veg back to the van i thought my arms were breaking,and bernard carried most. fantastic restaurants just of the main streets,and buildings from fantastical to sublime,so busy at 1.0am in the morning on the rambles,you would have thought it was lunchtime.

a must stop place.....and from a person who loves wildcamping on the banks of a river 20miles from anybody.

mags


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

> Is there a POI for aires in Spain


 steco1958

One Spanish Aire sire is http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

Barry


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Just to update this thread, the three sites listed in the pre-booking thread *DO NOT* relate the to Barcelona Aire as listed in Vicarious and the one that we stayed at.

I have created a new thread about it *HERE*.


----------

